
Ask HN: How did you get your first remote job? - ankyth27
How you came to know about the opening? How experienced were you? How was the interview? What were the challenges?
======
sloaken
I was out of work at the time. I was calling everyone I knew to talk. <side
note: you cannot ask for a job, just let them know you are looking. If they
have a job they will tell you. If you ask they will often clam up.>

I called someone whom had worked for me 7 years before, and he needed help. He
now worked 9 hours away, but was happy to have me work remotely.

------
rurban
1990 being the world expert in some field, being contacted from the US to
build some stuff for them. No interview as I remember, never saw the guy, but
he was very nice and competent. No other challenges than the 6 hrs time
difference to the east coast. The west coast work was harder, this was 9 hrs
difference. But still no problem as we had 2 hrs overlap.

